# golbal Warming



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 01:35)

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/news/environment-news/switzerland-alps-apvin.html


Acho que a única certeza é a de que a polémica está para lavar e durar!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 01:43)

Depois quando tiverem neve e gelo a mais exportam-no  eu ás vezes acho que o pessoal não conhece o passado fica tudo fechado no escritorio de volta dos modelos e não sentem a natureza  mas pronto vamos dar tempo ao tempo para que o gelo possa "explodir".


----------

